# Cam deformity on MRI



## kingrollo (1 Mar 2021)

Had a pain in my groin since October last year. During in a warm down I felt a tear in the hip meets belly area.

Initial diagnosis was gilmores groin - but this wasn't found on MRI.....but they did find this cam deformity.....

Results passed to physio - who will advise if significant ......anyone experienced similar ?


----------



## Mark Grant (1 Mar 2021)

Maybe totally unrelated to your symptoms but I have osteo arthritis of the hip.
I was due a total hip replacement in January but it was cancelled due to Covid.
I felt the pain mainly in my groin for years, only in the last few years did I realise it was my hip and told the doctor so.
Previously I thought it was my back because that's what an osteopath told me.


----------



## kingrollo (1 Mar 2021)

Mark Grant said:


> Maybe totally unrelated to your symptoms but I have osteo arthritis of the hip.
> I was due a total hip replacement in January but it was cancelled due to Covid.
> I felt the pain mainly in my groin for years, only in the last few years did I realise it was my hip and told the doctor so.
> Previously I thought it was my back because that's what an osteopath told me.



Yes - apparently hip OA doesn't initially cause pain in the hip !!!

The trouble is with a wonky hip - is that you can constantly be tearing the soft issues in the groin area.

Let me know how the hip op goes ....are you hoping to get on the bike afterwards - in due course !!?


----------



## Mark Grant (2 Mar 2021)

Yes, I spoke to the physio regarding cycling, she was mainly concerned that the angle between my thigh and my torso doesn't go below 90 degrees so I'll need to ride in a more upright position for a while.
I'm still cycling but only occaisionally and I suffer after it!


----------

